# Fish have very long poo



## Baller Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

My fish have long poo. Does this mean something is wrong? All water conditions are good(ph/kh/gh/nitrates/Temp) I got a fish from my friend his fish have long white poo. I read that this could be internal parasites. I have treated my tank. And he has as well. The poo is still long. Can someone help us?


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

i have read this warning about being wary of long stringy poo..but i have noticed it in very well maintained fish shop tanks as well as my own. The fact that my most dominant and healthy looking fish at times has this long line of poo might be because he eats most of the food..but other than that he is as healthy as can be and has been doing it for 6 months.

after treating the tank with various chemicals to eradicate anything dodgy i have just accepted it now as the norm.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Long feces:

If its long stringy WHITE OR CLEAR feces it may indicate illness. Bloat in particular. But not always. You definitely want to be on the watch if you see this symptom in any of your fish. Check the water parameters, do a partial water change, watch for other symptoms, etc.

If it's long COLORED feces then this means your fish are eating too much. Cut back on how much you're feeding them. Most fish do best with one small feeding a day. Small: give them only as much food as they can consume in less than a minute.

Robin


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

What kind of fish is it? I have Foai that swim around with 18" of poo trailing behind like a kite.


----------

